# K2 Maysis foot pain



## Deklineddeklined (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey guys I bought the K2 Maysis 2017 boots and rode with them for 6 days with a ton of pain (heel lift) in 2018. They are US 11 (29 cm), felt good and tight in store when I got them fit. My feet measure 27 cm with no socks. 
I'm going to Hakuba, Japan and want to know if going to a boot fitter like Boot solutions will be able to help or are these boots too big?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Sound too big, probably way over triggering the Endo boa too.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Deklineddeklined said:


> Hey guys I bought the K2 Maysis 2017 boots and rode with them for 6 days with a ton of pain (heel lift) in 2018. They are US 11 (29 cm), felt good and tight in store when I got them fit. My feet measure 27 cm with no socks.
> I'm going to Hakuba, Japan and want to know if going to a boot fitter like Boot solutions will be able to help or are these boots too big?


There's good info here Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock & Internet but no doubt you've seen this thread.

FWIW, my foot measures 28.3cm = Mondo 285 and I'm comfortable in a US10.5 snowboard boot.

The guys and girls in Central Snowsorts in Echoland, Hakuba did the fitting for me there a couple fo weeks back, rode 6 days and were super comfy.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Those boots definitely sound way too big. If you can't afford new boots right now, you can make those work for a bit longer with some mods. Aftermarket insoles and some adhesive foam go a long way. Check out this Angry Snowboarder series:

Bootfit 101


----------



## Deklineddeklined (Jan 25, 2020)

I looked into modding the liners and all that but I have the feeling its just a band-aid fix, I'll just bite the bullet and get new boots and custom insoles while I'm in Hakuba. 
Thanks for the insight guys, just wanted to make sure new boots was the right decision.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's the route!


----------

